# Who has the best protein smoothie recipe?



## Magical (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently stopped at a local drive through smoothie place and had the best chocolate, peanut butter and banana protein shake ever. I just have no idea what macros are in it or any ingrediants. Do yall have any recipes?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2014)

post workout shake is gatorade mixed with protein powder.a banana pb strawberrys blueberries..good shit


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 28, 2014)

I posted one a while back.  Its in the food section.  Super good.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 28, 2014)

You know mine. Its off the hook. Bout 1500 cals, 100+ Pro, 70 Carbs, and 100 Fat....i love the PB too much lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

I just do chocolate flavored whey, a cup and a half of oats, scoop if pb and 18 ounces of milk and tastes delish. My 4 year old daughter even drinks a little every time I make it. About 1200 cals.


----------



## Magical (Mar 28, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> If you have ever been to Jamba Juice and had a peanut butter mood drink you will like this.
> 
> 
> All of these measurements are just a reference point.  I just throw stuff in there by whatever looks like the right amount that day.  Ive never actually measured any of it out.
> ...



Big Worms protein shake


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 29, 2014)

Holy fukk me...that's gotta be like 2 blender fulls!! I use the same EXACT ingredients but only half of what is suggested here for yogurt, PB, and bananas, minus the protein powder and its always a full blender at 5 cups. 

2 cups of PB???!! Damn I thot my 1/2-3/4 cup was too much...just the numbers of the PB alone have to be staggering...

200 cals at 2 tbsp each with about 16 total grams of fat and about 7 grams of carbs per serving. Multiply that by about 16 and that's like 3200 cals, 112 carbs, and 256 fats. I'm not even adding the milk, greek yogurt, bananas, or protein powder. I know Big Worm is BIG but wtf??? How is that even properly digested and used throught the body in those quantities? Is there food in this diet too cause that complete shake is well over 4000 cals....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't add that shit up. Just eat it. I don't usually eat a whole blender full. I have before and wanted to puke. It's prob more like 1 and 1 of yogurt and pb. I just throw it in there.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 29, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Don't add that shit up. Just eat it. I don't usually eat a whole blender full. I have before and wanted to puke. It's prob more like 1 and 1 of yogurt and pb. I just throw it in there.



LOL don't pay attention to those pesky numbers. I will admit tho, the PB turns it into something fierce. It is GOOD shit. I can drink a whole blender full post workout if Im really hungry, otherwise I drink half then and the other half 30 mins later.


----------



## raresvt (Apr 1, 2014)

Two cups apple juice, handful of frozen strawberries, two scoops chocolate protein and a tablespoon of pb2. ****in delicious


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 2, 2014)

2 cups kale,1 cup Quaker oats,1 banana, one 8.5 oz. protein drink 20 grams. In my ninja makes me a ninja


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2014)

4 oz water
4 oz milk
4oz liquid egg white
4 table spoon greek
1 table spoon PB
small dash of olive oil
30 whey iso
30 casein


----------



## Magical (Apr 6, 2014)

Just experimented with a protein shake. I used:
2 bananas
2 tablespoons natural peanut butter
1 cup no fat greek yogurt
4 scoops protein powder
1/2 cup non fat milk
10 cubes ice
Blended it, but it just wasnt cold/thick enough so I stuck em in the freezer. The taste was good, I will update when I take them out of the freezer. I made 2 shakes with the above recipe


----------

